# Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 5)



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*What do you do with your scrap and how or when do you decide to finally throw it away?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2015)

I pile it up in boxes until I get tired of tripping over it. Then it's firewood. A couple times a year I go through everything and pull out the stuff I'll never use and usually give it away too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)

Kindling wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 25, 2015)

Wood stove. But my real aspiration is to be like Cliff and sell it for $100 a box. Hey, I bought one and I'm happy I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 25, 2015)

I use the Colin method. Into boxes, which I pick through periodically, until they're in the way, then they become kindling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

I skip the box- straight to the stove. Helps the  less choices make life simpler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 25, 2015)

i keep some interesting stuff for inlays I want to do in the future. I also box up call and pen blank sizes and have been sending them to those who will use those sizes. I need to send out some next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2015)

I've got boxes and piles of cutoffs that I hang on to for no reason. When I fire up the chiminea, I use them for kindling, but I go through each piece one by one to avoid burning something 'precious'. It's part of the sickness!

I do use small pieces for Christmas ornaments and other small turned items, but mostly I keep them for extended periods before burning them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2015)

NEVER. If it is to small for me I usually send it to a girl who makes ear rings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)

I generate more scraps than I can get rid of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

I keep dang near everything, it is a sickness I know most here are familiar with. All my too small pieces, (REALLY small), I have a box that sits outside the Shop it all goes in. My neighbor comes over and uses it for her outdoor firepit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 25, 2015)

My old fire pit was a semi rim. I love the washer basket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a difficult time getting rid of anything. I'm lacking a wood stove or the like so that's not really an option. I keep a lot of the smaller pine and such for making jigs or prototypes. To that point: I have had some 3/8 alder cutoffs that were about 1 1/4" wide by 8 feet long. Last night I used them to do a prototype of one of those expanding trivets. Tested my new sled, used up some scrap, amazed my family. :)

For some of the fancy stuff I cut it into various 3/4" square lengths and they've been accumulating in a couple of 5 gallon buckets. Once I find the appropriate motor I'm going to build one of those tumble sanders, drill holes in the middle and make beads. I hope I can either sell them or find a use for them else I'll have rounded scraps instead of square ones. But I'll have a tumbling sander as well :)

I have wood I'm not sure what I can do with at this point in time. But I'm a fairly new turner and I'm sure I'll see something someday that I will be able to use those for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2015)

I can't seem to throw anything away, I pile it everywhere on every flat surface in the shop. Then one day when I get fed up with the clutter I box it all up and take it to a friends house and say burn it in your fire pit. Then like most sicknesses it starts all over. In my recent move I just threw out a bunch of stuff. I had to ask myself.....really? Why am I hanging on to all this odd stuff and little pieces? So out it went and now I start all over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm in the process right now of trying to clean and organize the Shop, and what I find funny is that what most of ya'll consider scrap is what I use. Most of what I build to sell are cutting boards, so my minimal stock size is 1" wide by 12" long. TA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

I have small mountains of scraps even though I still burn a lot of it. I have several tons of drops in various piles that pen turners and call makers and small bowl turners would pay for but I just don't have the time to box it up. It'll all end up in the burn pile eventually I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 25, 2015)

Depends on the size and material of the cutoff/scrap. I've got several boxes (two of them in the shed) of scrap to be burned. Small pieces of figured stuff I save in hopes of using somehow or for trying my hand at inlay sometime - hopefully this year. Have some other assorted cutoffs and scraps that I should probably toss most of it into the burn pile. Sometime this spring I should actually burn the scrap instead of letting it pile up any more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a fire pit in my back yard when I finally force myself to throw out the scrap that I just can't figure out something to do with.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is want a typical turner turns his wood into. Scrap storage is easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd really prefer you not even ask this kind of question Marc, it kinda hits me to the quick, and makes me wonder if it's unkind referring to these small sections of boards as "scraps".  I mean, c'mon, at what point does a piece of wood become a scrap? Is it different from one person to the next, does it have size or shape boundaries associated with it, does it imply that one person's "scrap" isn't another person's treasured stock? 

Well, ok, you drug it out of me. I hold onto pretty small pieces of exotics that would make nice knobs and such, or thin stock that would make a finial, some is kept to help fill voids in boxes of wood, and lord help me but I just dried a bunch of 'thins' thinking I'm going to eventually do a glue up for a rolling pin or something.
If it's solid...I try to hold on to it. If it has cracks or seems unsafe to turn without coming apart...it hits the sawdust pile or to wife for her chiminea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 30, 2015)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/DSCF4951.jpg
It is very hard for me to have any scraps unworthy of something. This trumpet call has 128 pieces of wild cherry and cocobolo.....so no piece of wood is too small to fiind a purpose in my shop....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice call Pappy. That's what I like to see.


----------

